# Long term Parking at Martinez Amtrak Station



## Liam (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi! I asked awhile back about going Starlight Business Class for my trip down to Arizona, and since the trip is drawing nearer, 3 weeks! I have an additional question.

I'm boarding the train in Martinez, and because I don't want anyone to have to pick me up at 10:45PM at night, I'm leaving my car. How do they do the long term parking at Martinez? As I will be gone for a week. 

I usually go out of Emeryville, but as I said, I feel bad asking for a ride, and also Emeryville is currently a mess of construction, and there's a lack of parking for anyone using Amtrak now that the "old" lot has been replaced with office buildings. 

Figured i'd come here as in my looking around i've yet to find a straight answer about this.


Thanks again, Liam H.


----------



## Alice (Mar 18, 2018)

I haven't parked there for a while, but there used to be plenty of free parking for as long as you want. You might call the station to make sure nothing has changed. I think your car is safer there than at Emeryville.

If you have time before your trip, drive up on a Sunday 10-2 for farmers market on Main near station, then walk over to the park for waterfront picnic. Swing by dilapidated steam engine, too. There are other things in the area if you want to make a day of it. Crockett has little museum in former depot. Port Costa for beer. Some parks with hikes. Etc. These are small towns, check hours first.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

